# Yosemite/ Anyone been?



## debbie in seattle (Apr 6, 2017)

My husband has decided we need to visit Yosemite in September, anyone been there?    Looked really quick for a place to stay, seems as if it's a really popular place to visit.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 6, 2017)

September is a good time to go.  It gets quite crowded in July and August.  The last time we were there we took a tram ride after dark that was fun.  There were climbers on the cliff face that takes several days to make the climb.  They rigged hammocks to sleep at night on the way up.  If you shone a flashlight at them they would respond in kind.  The water in the waterfalls was phosphorescent in the dark, beautiful.  The big trees in the Mariposa grove are breathtaking.

We stayed in our camper, but there are lodges.


----------



## Victor (Apr 7, 2017)

I was there long ago. Leave plenty of time to see it. September is a good time but expect a crowd anyway.
It is one of the more amazing national parks.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 7, 2017)

Sadly,I am a California native and have only been there once. And it was a very brief visit-just a drive-through actually. We spent a week at a "family camp" outside of Yosemite (26 years ago) which was the reason for our drive-through. Think I`ll had another visit to my "bucket list"....


----------



## Falcon (Apr 7, 2017)

You'd be surprised at how many folks pronounce it   Yo-se- MIGHT.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 7, 2017)

We were there once in the mid '70s.  It was crowded in July, but pretty.  We didn't camp.  The high cliffs all around made me feel like I was in a bowl.  Be sure to drive up to Glacier Point for a spectacular view of the valley.

Don


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2017)

We spent the night there tent camping many years ago, nice place but even back then, too many people there for our taste.


----------



## Chucktin (Apr 10, 2017)

My impression is that Yosemite has only gotten more crowded sine I was there in the 80s. I drove in from the east, spent the day and stayed that night in Lone Pine. All that area is $$ cause of traffic from the coast and its tourist reputation. If you must go in September I'd be making reservation already and stay flexible as to where to stay. The Lodges are usually booked up by regulars that pay even if they never show and a polite inquiry might get you housing when a cancelation occurs. Good luck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jujube (Apr 13, 2017)

We were there three summers ago.  Very crowded and all the falls had dried up.  The river was beautiful, though, as was everything else.


----------



## Iodine (Apr 13, 2017)

I went the first time I visited California which was in the late 60s or early 70s.  Didn't stay there long but yes, it was very pretty.


----------



## Knight (Apr 16, 2017)

On the southwest entrance there are cabin rentals. But if planning on staying for a week take enough food with you because the closest store is about 50 miles round trip. Of course your own bed linen would be advisable. That and throw away table covers and cutting boards. 

 The cabin we had was just down from the trail that leads to the Mariposa grove.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes, and do go and stay at least a week, you'll love it.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes, we went  to *yo-SEMMA-tee *right after the end of WW2, in September, 1945.

I'll never forget emerging from that tunnel in our 1928 Hudson Super Six, and seeing El Capitan and Half Dome spread out before us!

The FireFalls were impressive!

HDH


----------



## Steve LS (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes were were there on a bus tour 2015.

Bus tours are OK, they hit the hot spots, but if you are willing to dig deep into the area attractions and do your'e own tour it could be so much better.


----------



## Chucktin (Jun 4, 2017)

Impressive place. I set up a long lens on a tripod to get climbers on Half Dome. Not my kind of thing! But more power to them. If you can pick an off season trip time. Too popular and reserve well ahead of time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

